# What takes more guts, english or western riding?



## EnglishElegance (Jun 6, 2012)

Okay, so clearly there are english & western riders on this site. So I'd like to know, what do you think takes more guts?
Which riding discipline takes more leg muscles? 
Which is harder to sit?

What one do you prefer?


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

EnglishElegance said:


> Okay, so clearly there are english & western riders on this site. So I'd like to know, what do you think takes more guts?
> Which riding discipline takes more leg muscles?
> Which is harder to sit?
> 
> What one do you prefer?


English or western is just to broad of categories to nail down an answere like you want.


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

It's all perspective. 
To some, jumping is terrifying, but running down a horned animal is nothing. Or vice versa. It also depends immensely on the horse you are riding. 
And riding a horse is riding a horse. I find it takes no difference in leg muscle riding western or english. I have done jumping, poles, trail riding in both english and western saddles, etc.. It all depends on how well you want to do it in whatever area or what the horse you are riding is like. 

But which do I prefer? Depends on my mood that day.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Neither takes more guts. If a horse panics or wants to get rid of you, you can be badly hurt in either. You can be killed jumping, but you can also be killed taking a horse along a mountain trail. The only time I was hurt was when my mare bolted in mid-dismount...a half-rear, 180 spin, then bolt that started with my right leg above her rump. I came out of that English saddle like it was an ejection seat...but I would have done the same with a western saddle. Nothing short of a 5-point harness would have helped me.

I can think of situations where I would prefer to be able to get out of the saddle easily, and others where I want to stay in it like I'm glued.

Beyond that, riding remains riding. How much you use your leg depends more on you than your saddle. I've ridden a jump saddle with a relaxed leg, and a western saddle with a tense leg. And vice-versa. Jumping would probably put more emphasis on leg, but I trot and canter with a forward seat in my western saddle.

As for me, on the whole I prefer Australian stock saddles, ridden with a forward seat and western reins. I think my horses have a slight preference for western saddles, but the preference is small. They mostly care about a saddle that fits well, not the style.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I think it depends on the person. I'll run full out doing a barrel/pole pattern, not be afraid of falling as we are turning the barrel and my foot drags the ground. But I am terrified of jumping anything over 2' LoL. I'd never be able to do a X-Country course, in an english saddle at that. I personally feel that english X-Country/show jumping takes more leg muscle with all that 2-point stuff. ;-)


----------



## winstonsgrl (Jan 22, 2011)

Honestly I think all riding takes guts. ..... Like bsms said you can ride in english or western, but when a horse freaks out there really is not much you can do. They are such big animals and you can get hurt not matter what sport you do. I have been riding english for seven years so I prefer it.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I grew up riding western, I taught myself how to ride. I briefly dabbled in English after my mare jumped a cone when asked to go around it. Tried to teach myself to jump, that didn't go very well, but I was young so it was fun to almost fall off every jump lol. I stopped riding for a while when I got pregnant and started riding again 2 years ago, this time English and I started taking lessons. I NEVER hurt this much after riding western lol, I don't know if that means English is harder for me, or maybe I'm just using my legs properly now, or maybe it's just because I'm older now. I'm just finally getting to the point where I'm not in horrible pain 2 days after a lesson lol.


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

its not about guts..its about preference. However, I will say that the smartest thing I ever did was start my kids riding in an English saddle. They did not have the horn as a crutch & their balance is phenomenol...they can stick just about anything. We have horses & saddles in both disciplines & everyone has their fav (even the horses like 1 discipline over another)


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I agree, it's not about guts it's about individual preferences. I ride both english & western and have my favorites in both sets. I'm a complete adrenaline junkie. English - love to jump, Western - there's no rush like riding a good reining or cutting horse. In all honesty though, the gutsiest part of riding for me is being a colt starter and I really don't consider it gutsy, just part of my job.


----------



## KelliB (May 7, 2012)

eclipseranch said:


> its not about guts..its about preference. However, I will say that the smartest thing I ever did was start my kids riding in an English saddle. They did not have the *horn as a crutch* & their *balance is phenomenol*...they can stick just about anything. We have horses & saddles in both disciplines & everyone has their fav (even the horses like 1 discipline over another)


I agree... I've ridden both western and english. I am new to riding but recently started riding english on an icelandic... You're FORCED to get it together because you dont have the horn to cling to.. At least for me. 

And to Rachel1786, my trainer says if youre not sore two days later your not doing it right. When I do get the knee off sadle, calf on pony down... it huuuuurts... So not natural hahaha


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

lol, I've just started lessons & have been wondering what I'm doing wrong, cause I'm so sore all weekend!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Neither is any more difficult if done correctly. Both have stirrups. A decent rider doesn't rely on a horn and you CAN grab the front of an English saddle in a pinch.
Now bareback takes the prize for gutsy glue butt awesomeness! I started my daughter bareback and had her first "rodeos" bare. It's about balance and sheer determination not to fall off!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

FlyGap said:


> Neither is any more difficult if done correctly. Both have stirrups. A decent rider doesn't rely on a horn and you CAN grab the front of an English saddle in a pinch.
> Now bareback takes the prize for gutsy glue butt awesomeness! I started my daughter bareback and had her first "rodeos" bare. It's about balance and sheer determination not to fall off!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Aint that the truth!!!


----------



## Mason72 (Jun 1, 2012)

i like having the horn as a OH S&!^ handle...LOL


----------



## KelliB (May 7, 2012)

Mason72 said:


> i like having the horn as a OH S&!^ handle...LOL


hahahaha!!

I used to cling to the horn for dear life even when nothing was wrong... that's why I like english better _personally_... Forces me to get it together


----------



## RosiePosie06 (Jun 3, 2012)

I'd say "guts" or more dependent on the person than the discipline. I ride western and used to be too scared to gallop. Now I love to flat out RUN. I'm sure there were english people at the time I was too scared who would gallop at top speed. I'm sure now there's an english person somewhere that's too scared to gallop! My point is you can be as fearful or courageous as possible o matter what saddle you're in.

All this talk about disciplines is making we want to whip out the english saddle!


----------



## srh1 (Jun 3, 2012)

I personally feel much more confident and safe riding English. 
However, that's because that's what I mostly ride  
If I were to take a friend who didn't know much about riding on a trailride I'd put them in a western saddle. It's deeper and there's the horn so it's a little easier for a new rider to stay on.

I do think English, done properly takes a little more muscle than western. I know I get sore faster riding English than western. I definitely get sore the fastest by riding bareback on a hot horse(and that's even if I don't fall off lol). 

English and western are both awesome though, I can't imagine doing cross country in a western saddle or being a cattle rancher with an English saddle!


----------



## Dazzy (Apr 2, 2012)

I've never had the chance to ride western although it looks like so much fun, personally the best rush has got to be xcountry!!! Flying around a jumps course at full speed is exhilerating!!! But for you to enjoy it along with the adreniline you've gotta have a good partnership with your horse. 

I'm first season was on a horse who jumped awkward and had no brakes, as much as he was a good boy it use to scary the daylights out of me. Now on my new boy I can enjoy the adventure and know he'll look after me

Best advice is have a good relationship with your mount what ever discipline!!!!


----------



## StarfireSparrow (Jan 19, 2009)

I am going to pretty much just agree with everyone else who has already posted. It is not about the saddle, to some degree, it's not even about discipline, it is going to boil down to what your personal comfort zone is. 

When I was learning to ride, I was taught in a western saddle because that was what the guy I was working for had. I was never in an English saddle until I had been riding for about 5 years. The first time my instructor talked me into riding in her dressage saddle, I thought for sure I was gonna fall off, even though I had a fairly balanced seat and even rode bareback a fair amount. I was terrified. Eight years later, I am starting my filly in an all purpose English saddle and the thought of how many youngsters I rode in the old Dixie roper I learned to ride in makes me cringe. I still love my reining saddle, but I feel much more secure in my English these days.


----------



## StarfireSparrow (Jan 19, 2009)

srh1 said:


> I do think English, done properly takes a little more muscle than western.


I actually disagree. Honestly, correctly riding a horse should not change appreciably as far as what muscles you use from English to western, in my opinion. My knees will get tired more quickly if I am jumping than if I am doing flat work, but my horses all go off of seat and leg and I maintain a balanced, independent seat regardless of the saddle.


----------



## srh1 (Jun 3, 2012)

MysterySparrow said:


> I actually disagree. Honestly, correctly riding a horse should not change appreciably as far as what muscles you use from English to western, in my opinion. My knees will get tired more quickly if I am jumping than if I am doing flat work, but my horses all go off of seat and leg and I maintain a balanced, independent seat regardless of the saddle.


Thinking about it now I might just think of it as more of a workout because when I think of riding English I tend to think of lots of 2 point work and posting the trot, and trying to make it look as effortless as possible, on bouncy TBs. Whereas most of the western horses I've ridden have easier gaits, which makes a huge difference.


----------



## RosiePosie06 (Jun 3, 2012)

I agree that riding English takes more work when done properly. But that's because I always post at the trot if I ride English and only somewhat when I ride western.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Western pleasure takes the most guts to ride - because nobody will like you!.. or maybe halter... >D hehehe... just kidding.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

srh1 said:


> Thinking about it now I might just think of it as more of a workout because when I think of riding English I tend to think of lots of 2 point work and posting the trot, and trying to make it look as effortless as possible, on bouncy TBs. Whereas most of the western horses I've ridden have easier gaits, which makes a huge difference.



Oh soo not true... Western horses can be JUST as bouncy, if not more than english horses. The most bouncy horses I've ridden have been pure Quarter horses ( and yes I have ridden english). I also post when I'm riding western, I think two point is beneficial in some ways, but not in others. I tend to think that western riders have a stronger seat because we sit through all our gaits ( unless my horse is REALLY bouncy at the trot). Riding a horse is riding a horse. Both take extreme effort, and none is more of a workout than the other.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Guts, it's not about the saddle but the horse you are throwing it on.

Skill, doesn't matter which saddle or what event, the basic skill set is the same and that is effective communication, and you can shine or suck at that no matter what the saddle or discipline.

Effort, and work required, nothing to do with the saddle, or the discipline but all to do with the rider, and how much you choose to put into it that day.



So what is the deciding factor.....BREECHES

I am brave because I am fat and ride English and show in tan breeches. :thumbsup:


----------



## RosiePosie06 (Jun 3, 2012)

oh vair oh said:


> Western pleasure takes the most guts to ride - because nobody will like you!.. or maybe halter... >D hehehe... just kidding.


Other western pleasure people will And I like the WP people I met... just not the way most of them treated their horses! Hahahaha but I appreciate the halter joke! I remember them being bad-mouthed sooo much! That made me laugh


----------



## Whizzer (Jun 11, 2012)

I think both disciplines take the same amount of guts and from there it's a question of preference. Both disciplines require strength, balance, focus and lots of practice. Horses will act like horses no matter what kind of saddle is on their back or what work they're being asked to do.

I love both Western and English! I don't think anyone should have to choose sides...jumping and barrel racing are my 2 favs!


----------



## Opus (Jan 3, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> So what is the deciding factor.....BREECHES
> 
> I am brave because I am fat and ride English and show in tan breeches. :thumbsup:


This too!

The hardest part of going back to hunter equitation for me wasn't the trot, wasn't the canter ... it was finally having to get new breeches when my jeans and half chaps weren't doing it anymore.

I feel like I should win a ribbon for going out 'in public' (ie, grocery/convenience store) while wearing them. :lol:


----------



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

I have grown up riding english and showing in eventing. Now that I live in mississippi, I hang out with a lot of "western" riders. They always make fun of my perfect posture in the western saddle on trail rides haha. 

That being said, I have learned a lot from them and vice versa. I taught them to two point one day and it about killed their legs. They taught me how to ride a barrel horse and i thought I was going to die.

There are great things that both disciplines have taught me that I try to incorporate into my riding. Though I love eventing, I am putting it on the back burner for now because my new horse has been very clear about letting me know he despises english saddles and training. He is a cowboy at heart, and I love him, so I guess I'm going to practice being a cowgirl for a while


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

It is about preference...not guts. 

Both are hard, and I don't believe that one is harder then the other. I have ridden english a lot growing up, used to jump, dressage, ect. I was born riding western and that is what I do today and have always done. I barrel race and that takes a lot of leg and proper riding as well. You have fractions of seconds to do things just right or make a decision that could win or lose you the race. You have to be quick....

I hear people say that western is easier because of the saddle...not true. Maybe if your a weekend rider who just plods around and doesn't know how to properly ride. But for people who KNOW how to ride the saddle doesn't matter....the horn isn't to hold onto 24/7 when you ride. The ONLY time I hold the horn is to push against and keep myself forward when my horses are powering around the barrels. 

Also....only the pleasure showers sit the jog. Pretty much everybody else in western disciplines post when trotting. 

So in my experience neither is harder, better, or more special then the other.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

BarrelRacingLvr said:


> Also....only the pleasure showers sit the jog. Pretty much everybody else in western disciplines post when trotting.


I've seen some pretty lively debates about that one:lol::lol: I think you will find that some people disagree with that!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I agree its preference along with everyone else..

I love western but I would love to learn to jump. I had a friend years ago that had a jumper and she put me on him over some small jumps...it was great fun! (Much more fun than trying to jump my fat stubby Appy over logs in a meadow as a kid..LOL) But I have a hard enough time time with one discipline, let alone two!


----------



## goingnowhere1 (Jan 22, 2012)

I would say eventing, but that's kind of like nailing down three things so instead I will say dressage. You have to have momentum, major leg muscles, ab flexors, steady hands, and a deep seat. But reining is basically the same thing with a different style. So I'm personally going to say English because that is the only thing I've ever experienced.


----------

